# Mosquito Lake Question?



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

I fished Mosquito Lake last year for eyes for the first time. Usually down by the cemetery end, I keep hearing about the Stump beds in the Lake. Can anyone guide me in the right Direction?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

There are many areas of stumps in Mosquito. One of the popular areas is near the causeway on the west side of the lake. Another is just north of the cemetary on the east side. Good luck


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

or the northend up by the bouys. try the one southwest of the causeway first. easiest to find and you'll see the boats.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ezbite said on the north side right along the bouys on one on the north end by the island down about 300-400 yards from the bouys on the left of the island great fishing good luck 
kyle


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> ezbite said on the north side right along the bouys on one on the north end by the island down about 300-400 yards from the bouys on the left of the island great fishing good luck
> kyle




wow..................


----------

